# Giant Spider "Octavia"



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Finally got my photos downloaded of the giant spider I made. Here she is!!!!!


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice! She is huge!!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

awesome, she really looks angry.

Nice job


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

She looks very creepy! I really like the legs what did you use for the legs?


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow! That's face is scary! How will you use the spider in your haunt?

Again looks awesome!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love big spiders!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love her face - it has a mad feisty terrier look to it


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I have one section which will be like a spider cave and Octavia will be at the end suspended from the ceiling with her face at eye level. People will have to walk past her to get to the next area. I had a small string of battery operated LED's which I have attached to the inside of the head. There is red cellophane in her eyes which looks good at night with the lights on.

The legs are a half length pool noodle with a bit of garden watering system hose added for length and then I wrapped the finer half of the leg with bubble wrap to taper it more evenly, wrapped the whole leg with masking tape and then painted it. The entire leg has a length of fairly strong wire through it so it could be posed. Although I really had to bend them to pretty much where I wanted them before masking and painting.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

This photo probably shows the leg better - before bubble wrapping.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL I really need to clean out the garage...........


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Here is a closeup of her head - sorry it's a bit blurry. I cut up some glow in the dark witches fingers for her fangs.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

She is very icky! but in the best way....That gives me the willies. really!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Holy Crap that is freaky!
Love her face! Did you use Great Stuff for it?
Awesome job!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Looking great! Love the name Octavia, too.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Hehe...really like her. Nice job.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Volscalkur said:


> Holy Crap that is freaky!
> Love her face! Did you use Great Stuff for it?
> Awesome job!


Expanding foam made in 2 stages yes. I wanted it to be really irregular and rough. Very pleased with how she turned out. Thanks for all the encouragement. I have to say though - I don't think I would have had the courage to try out half the things I have without this forum. Lovin you guys!!!!!!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

So your sayin' that ToTs will be walking just inches from that perty wittle face? 

Holy crap! That's gonna be cool...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That spider looks like it has an attitude.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice looking spider!!!


----------

